# Keep Your Head Up!!! How I regained myself.



## Itsakaskade (Mar 9, 2013)

Just trying to spread some hope for people. About a year and a half ago i came down with the worst feeling ever in the world, a feeling which many of you that may read this are familiar. A dark undesirable place that no human should ever feel. While i was in my "funk" I used to think that i would never feel like i used to or feel like a "normal" person again. But here i am today feeling better than ever with a greater outlook on life and a better understanding of myself and this amazing world. I would like to say that I am completely better (probably 95% better) but occasionally i have little flare ups of strange thoughts but you really have to just think of thoughts as a cloud. They can come in front of the sun but eventually they pass if you occupy yourself with better things. A few things that helped me in my journey of dp were....

-Drink lots of water to stay hydrated

-Get adequate sleep

-Wake up with a positive outlook on the day, EVERY DAY

- I took a multi vitamin and a b complex, not sure if they helped but it kind of worked as a placebo

- Surround yourself with people you enjoy and make you happy, try to avoid negative people or situations

- Tell yourself in your head that you *WILL NOT* feel like this forever and there is always the next day that could be even better

- avoid drugs/alcohol to the best of your ability

-try to do things that you enjoy/ Get a hobby

-*KEEP YOUR HEAD UP*

*-KEY-  Get off of the internet and reading about what you think could be wrong, it just sucks you into a hole. I completely gave up reading on sites like this and yahoo answers or whatever you fancy just leave it behind you its only holding you back.*

You will feel better, gradually just take it one day at a time and just try to live your life like you don't have anything wrong. I hope this helped or made someone feel a little better about their day. I know it seems hard sometimes but just remember one thing. Through every dark night, there's a bright day after that. So no matter how hard it gets, stick your chest out, keep your head up.....and handle it. Much love ~itsakasakde


----------



## boonanas (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for this. We need more posts of recovery.. that's my biggest issue with the forums. I feel like when most people are recovering, they just leave.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Why is everyone that is almost recovered ,95% healed ?

Anyways , i kinda feel the same . when i look in the stars at night , or looking up the clouds , mind tends to wonder only because its a good enough topic to think about .

>May wanna look up this drink, May look cheesy or like "this is dumb" but helps for sleep, and/or calms the mind .http://drinkmarley.com/ .

As always~

>multi-supplements

>omega 3 fatty acids

>exercise and healthy foods

Other things :

>stay away from reading psychology books, or self-help books , sometimes its better to stay stupid minded with a good attitude

>stay away from reading symptoms and health problems online that think you may have.

>everyone is made different , so everyone recovery differently

>its not bad getting help , Get a therapist , Etc.

>meet new people , join classes or something. :/

>


----------

